# Almost that time....



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

So im sitting here looking out my window at the pond next door and started to think, whats the first lure im going to throw this year? Im thinking a texas rigged 4.5" craw or a matts ultimate gil what about you guys?


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Starting with a fluke this year. Heard lots of good things, never tried one.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

senco mabey some weights, gulp drop shot w/3 minnies or rattletrap


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I try to start out the year with a 4" lizard either black or dark green pumpkin. Craws usually don't come out of their winter burrows until water temp is around 58-60 degrees. However the salamanders, earth worms, water dogs and tadpoles (mostly amphibian based forage) begins to appear this time of year and bass will most likely key in on this forage base before anything else to fatten up before the spawn. The forage is small this time of year also, so I try not to fish anything larger than 4" at the most.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

booyah baby boo jig 5/16 with zoom super chuck jr trailer both green pumpkin.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

X2 on the booyah baby boo. I like the zoom swimmin chunk.


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Went out today and caught two bucket mouths. One 15" and the other was 17". My lure of choice was Yum wooly craw in black neon.


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

caught a 3.8 pound bass today on a spinnerbait. Fire tiger with gold leafs


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

those who caught them. what part of Ohio are you guys fishing? my pond just thawed. I tried a half ounce jig with a craw trailer cause I saw one go into some leaves. thing was huge too. didnt get a bite though


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

I live in south central ohio...Chillicothe (about 50 miles south of columbus). I fished two run offs into the water thinking the rain water would be warmer and they would be sitting there. i don't know if was true but that's where I caught'em...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished a public pond yesterday that the ice just came off of a few days ago. The wind blew some muck to the edge of the shallow end so i said what the heck. I tossed my jig on top of the muck and slowly drug it across and to my suprise a nice bass busted through the muck and ate the jig. Those warm days must have fired them up, the cold water didn't seem to slow them down at all. Just goes to show that sometimes thinking outside the box will give a nice return. Gotta love small ponds and a few warm days this time of year.


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Caught 4 on Tycoon 3 days ago and 2 on Lake snowden yesterday. Alot of people were catching them on Tycoon, one guy had a 6 pound bass. He caught it on live minnows fishing for Crappie.


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

Got a 16 inch LM yesterday on a shad rattle trap.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Where are the pics guys????


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

I took pic with my cell pone but dont know how to get tyhem on here.


----------

